#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Alles over muziek op (carnaval) wagens

## jjoosstt

Hallo,
Ik ben opzoek naar een storingsvrije zender om tussen twee carnavalswagens muziek te draaien zonder vertraging.

heeft iemand een goede optie?
alvast bedankt!

----------


## geenstijl21

Stop maar met zoeken... een storingsvrije zender moet nog uitgevonden maar :Stick Out Tongue:  

Maar de pro serie van Shure of Sennheiser komt in de buurt. Even de lokale PA boer vragen. Dagprijs per setje rond de 75 tot 90 euro ex btw.Uiteraard wel even naar de vlagantennes vragen en dus niet de sprietjes....\

----------


## laserguy

Niet PRO maar wel werkend: GigaVideo70 van Marmitek. Vorig jaar verkocht aan een lokale carnavalvereniging en die waren er heel tevreden over. Heeft slechts 1 keer uitval gehad toen zij aan het stadhuis een te scherpe bocht moesten maken en daar konden zij zeer goed mee leven. Wordt dit jaar zeker weer gebruikt.

----------


## shure-fan

even de zoek functie gebruiken hier op het forum,  staan genoeg onderwerpen hierover in

----------


## speakertech

> Hallo,
> Ik ben opzoek naar een storingsvrije zender om tussen twee carnavalswagens muziek te draaien zonder vertraging.
> 
> heeft iemand een goede optie?
> alvast bedankt!



Zou niet gek zijn als je de afstand tussen die twee carnavalswagens opgaf.
<50 meter beltpackje +ontvanger, geen richtantenne.
>50 meter reportagezender

Speakertech

----------


## edgard

ik heb het, ook voor een carnavalswagen, gedaan met een beltpack en ontvanger van akg. Dit ging echt heel goed. Alles draaide goed op de aggregaat. En die zijn zelf niet duur maar huren is ook een goede oplossing. Laat maar horen !

----------


## Dimi

ik heb een leuk artikeltje uit de Elektor van deze maand voor je. Uiteraard rusten daar copyrights op, dus kan/mag ik hem hier niet neerzetten. Maar is een leuk en zeer goed zelfbouwprojectje!

----------


## jjoosstt

Nu kom ik al een stuk verder,
het gaat om een afstand van onder de 50 mtr maar met bochten is dit niet altijd direct. maar de zender hieronder met vlaggenantenne zal ik verder naar opzoek gaan 
al ben ik ook nog erg benieuwd naar het zelfbouwproject.. haha :P
Bedankt voor de tips!

----------


## DaLex2

Wij hadden afgelopen carnaval 4 wagens muzikaal gekoppeld met 4 Sennheiser ew 372 in-ear sets. In de ontvangers kan gewoon een minijack-plug en met een verloopje naar tulp of XLR zo je mengpaneel in. En als je de ontvagers nog hoog plaats (bovenop je carnavalswagen) halen ze nog al gauw een meter of 50....

----------


## DaLex2

Hallo,

Ik heb een aantal vragen:

Met carnaval gaan wij een aantal carnavalswagens muzikaal koppelen. Maar de discussie in de organisatie is nog, hoe gaan we dat doen en vooral wat is de beste oplossing, zelf hadden we een aantal opties:

*Met kabels*
Een kring verbinding
of
Een ster verbinding

*Draadloos*


Mochten we het nu met kabels doen wat is dan de beste oplossing de kabels stekken in een kring of in een ster zie:


*Kabel Kring???*
Als we ze in een kring trekken moeten ze mengpaneel in mengpaneel uit enz. het voordeel is dat je niet zoveel kabel nodig hebt maar blijft het signaal nog wel goed bij de laatste wagen??? 
En hoe lus je dat door met splitters of in de mengpaneel zelf.

*Kabel Ster???*
Als we een ster verbinding gaan gebruiken is het nadeel alleen dat we heel veel kabel nodig hebben, en een kastje dat die signalen split of kan dit ook gerust met een (zeer hobbyistisch) gesoldeerde kabel splitter???


*Draadloos???*
Als draadloos hadden wij de oplossing dat we in-ear sets gebruiken van Sennheiser er zit gewoon een mini jack op die ontvangers en met en juist verlopje naar tulp of XLR kun je zo een mengpaneel in.
Alleen het nadeel is dan dat we 6 of 7 zenders en ontvangers moeten huren.

Dus is het mogelijk dat je zo'n vlag antenne van Sennheiser 
op één zender aan sluit zodat deze voor alle 6/7 ontvangers zendt mits je deze natuurlijk allemaal op de zelfde frequentie afstemt.
Of geld dat verhaaltje niet en is het 7 ontvangers = 7 ontvangers.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## shure-fan

zou toch even draadloos doen,  ik zou voorstellen,  (en er zijn hier genoeg topics over dus de search biedt uitkomst)


1 beltpack zender (sennheiser)
en per wagen 1 ontvanger (ook sennheiser)

wanneer je stereo wilt dan dus een dubbele setup

de beltpack zo hoog mogelijk ophangen,  dus 2 meter boven je wagen laten uitsteken
ontvangers meteen ook beetje hoog plaatsen, maar hoeft niet meteen 2 meter de lucht in
en afhankelijk van de afstand tussen je eerste (zender) en laatste(ontvanger) wagen kun je misschien een vlag toepassen

----------


## SPS

> zou toch even draadloos doen, ik zou voorstellen, (en er zijn hier genoeg topics over dus de search biedt uitkomst)
> 
> 
> 1 beltpack zender (sennheiser)
> en per wagen 1 ontvanger (ook sennheiser)
> 
> wanneer je stereo wilt dan dus een dubbele setup
> 
> de beltpack zo hoog mogelijk ophangen, dus 2 meter boven je wagen laten uitsteken
> ...



In de openlucht is de reikwijdte toch zeker 50M.
Als je de zender op een paaltje midden in de kring wagens neerzet, heb je met een kring van 100M diameter nog steeds geen enkel probleem! En met een stereo inearsetje ben je mooi in stereo ook!
Paul.

----------


## Outline

Oftewel:

-1x In-Earzender Ew300 IEM met rondstralende antenne-vlag A 1031-U (ivm rondom wagens, gaat met die jij afbeeld niet lukken)
-7x In-Earontvanger (beltpack) Ew300 IEM
-Voldoende (verloop)kabels
-Genoeg batterij

Het is zo makkelijk...

----------


## DaLex2

Hoi,

bedankt voor de reacties.

*To Outline:* Even ter bevestiging of ik het goed snap, het is dus theoretisch mogelijk om met 1 zender met daaraan een Sennheiser A 1031-U te zenden en daar 6/7 ontvangers een te koppelen.....

----------


## Outline

Zie het als 3FM waar je enkele duizenden autoradio's op afgestemd hebt staan... En dan is de A1031-U die kerstboom in Lopik!

Is die vergelijking duidelijk genoeg? Want dat is hetzelfde wat je doet met je zender (=3FM) en de ontvangers (de autoradio's).

----------


## shure-fan

en liever een diversity setje dan een enkele antenne set,    tuurlijk een in ear setje kan prima,  maar je kans op dropouts worden wel groter    dus de audio kan dan uitvallen,   als je een diversity setje gebruikt  (sennheiser beltpack zender en slootje ew ontvangers) dan reduceer je je uitval.


wat ik nog als vraag had,  de carnavals wagens...  rijden die echt in een kringetje  bij elkaar of achter elkaar  (ik ben bij carnaval alleen wagens gewend die achter elkaar rijden)

----------


## LJmalcolm

ik weet niet wat je budget is, maar met een Sennheiser SR 3254 als master en per wagen een Sennheiser EK 3253 moet je toch wel wat goeds kunnen maken. 

True diversity en stereo, uit de betere serie van Sennheiser moet goedkomen toch :Smile:

----------


## Outline

Er is zoiets als het oversimplificeren van een probleem en ik denk dat we nu aardig die kant op gaan...

Diversity ontvangers op een beltpack-zender haalt veel minder uit dan een IEM-set. Waarom? Omdat een IEM-set met meer vermogen werkt dan een Beltpack-zender. Juist om drop-outs te voorkomen. Dus mijn mening is dat je daar (met een goed hoog geplaatste antenne) veel verder mee gaat komen. Die hoog geplaatste, fatsoenlijke, goed afstralende antenne heb je namelijk niet op een Beltpack zender....

----------


## DaLex2

Bedankt voor de info het is volkomen duidelijk, 

Nee de carnavalswagens staan stil in een kring en zorgen voor een dance area.

Het budget is groot genoeg dus ik denk dat het wel goed komt.

----------


## wsx

Na een aantal jaren met Discmans gewerkt te hebben ben ik nu eventueel opzoek naar een andere oplossing/afspeelbron aangezien de discmans zo langzamerhand hun beste tijd hebben gehad.

Nou ben ik al eens aan het kijken geweest naar bv. een MP3 speler maar er zijn wel een paar vereisten;

1. Moet werken via netstroom dus niet zoals de meeste MP3spelers op batterijen.

2. Moet tegen trillen en schokken kunnen.

3. makkelijk te bedienen.

4. aan te sluiten op een mixer.

Ik hoop dat iemand met een mooi idee komt. Qua kosten graag laag omdat je natuurlijk maar 3 dagen per jaar op zo'n wagen staat.

Laptop heb ik ook al aan gedacht alleen dat vertrouw ik niet helemaal op een carnavalswagen.

Alvast bedankt voor het meedenken.

----------


## Whitefarmer

ik heb vorig jaar de Numark D2 director gebruikt, en dat ging perfect.
Niet dat ik met mijn Denons DN-s3500 wel problemen had, maar dit werkte toch lekkerder (niet met losse CD'tjes zitten te klooien).

Als je niet hoeft te 'draaien' /mixen, werkt een MD-speler ook goed.


groeten John

----------


## Gast1401081

2 Ipods op een dubbel-dock....
werkt op stroom en interne batteij, en kan tijdens het bijladen gewoon gebruikt worden. Geen gedoe, dus.

----------


## wsx

> ik heb vorig jaar de Numark D2 director gebruikt, en dat ging perfect.
> Niet dat ik met mijn Denons DN-s3500 wel problemen had, maar dit werkte toch lekkerder (niet met losse CD'tjes zitten te klooien).
> 
> Als je niet hoeft te 'draaien' /mixen, werkt een MD-speler ook goed.
> 
> 
> groeten John







> 2 Ipods op een dubbel-dock....
> werkt op stroom en interne batteij, en kan tijdens het bijladen gewoon gebruikt worden. Geen gedoe, dus.



Dank jullie wel voor de reacties, alleen zijn beide oplossingen niet echt goedkoop in vergelijking met een discman van max.  50,-

----------


## moderator

In je vriendenkring heb je meer mensen met een iPod dan met een discman, wedden?!

Onderwerp samengevoegd met reeds lopende carnaval(wagen) onderwerp.

----------


## wsx

> In je vriendenkring heb je meer mensen met een iPod dan met een discman, wedden?!
> 
> Onderwerp samengevoegd met reeds lopende carnaval(wagen) onderwerp.



 
Helaas heb niemand met een dockingstation en bovendien is er niemand die zijn of haar ipod hiervoor wilt uitlenen. Bovendien ben ik zelf ook geen voorstander van lenen.

Dus waarvoor wil je wedden?! :Wink:

----------


## moderator

In deze korte periode weet je prima wat je niet wil, terwijl dat toch echt de meest betrouwbare en goedkoopste oplossingen zijn, ipodje met een kaneltje mini jack naar RCA wil trouwens ook prima voldoen, geen dockingstation voor nodig.

Wellicht de moeite van het overwegen waard om iets langer over geboden oplossingen na te denken alvorens deze te verwerpen met nogal brakke argumenten.

Aanvullend: een heleboel telefoons draaien op windows mobile, prima mp3 spelers!

Alvast Alaaf en de prut!

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Dank jullie wel voor de reacties, alleen zijn beide oplossingen niet echt goedkoop in vergelijking met een discman van max. € 50,-



en als je dan persé een discman wilt gebruiken. zorg dan wel dat hij goede anti-shock functie heeft. is nogal naar als je carnavalskrakers overslaan. dit heb je niet met een aaipod





> Aanvullend: een heleboel telefoons draaien op windows mobile, prima mp3 spelers!



ik zal je zeggen, als je een telefoon met windows mobile hebt. en daar een uurtje of 2/3 je mp3 van hebt op staan gaat hij je zo hangen. beetje het kwaaltje van Windows op je mobiel. is nogal traag. en als het al wat moeilijkere opgave zijn dan hangt hij je ook zo. Daarnaast trekt het je batterij nog veel meer leeg.

daarom zou ik gewoon zeggen indd aaipotje. werkt het makkelijkste. en gaan dan nog wel het langste mee denk ik. mits je te lui bent om van te voren even goed op teladen.

en anders heb je nog altijd de oplossing om gewoon een notebook te gebuiken.

alvast ALAAF mit de brook aaf!! :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Helemaal eens hoor, dat ipodje het handigst is.
Maar in 2009 gaan pielen met een discman is wat mij betreft hetzelfde als meerijden in de optocht met paard en wagen terwijl de rest met een trekker-oplegger rondrijdt.

Een discman: 70 minuten muziek? meer zal het echt niet zijn. ipodje, 4 gig muziek....eat your hart out!

Dat niemand een ipodje ter beschikking heeft geloof ik simpelweg niet.
Iets kopen en daarvan de kosten met de deelnemers delen of gebruiken wat statistich gezien in iedere huishouden minimal 1x aanwezig is....ik zou het wel weten! 

voor de mensen uit de omgeving van Utrecht: zondag 22 februari optocht in Knopengein (Montfoort), veruit de grootste in Midden Nederland....maar allemaal natuurlijk maandag de 23e naar Oeteldonk!

----------


## Outline

> maar allemaal natuurlijk maandag de 23e naar Oeteldonk!



Dan ben ik ook in Oeteldonk. Net zoals eigenlijk elke dag van het jaar...

Maar ben dan iig NIET in de buurt van een locatie waar gecarnavalt wordt...

----------


## rubenvliegen

Hoi allemaal,

Binnekort is het weer carnaval en omdat we dit jaar geen laptop meer ter beschiking hebben en dit ook niet echt zo een goed idee is om zoiets op een wagen te gebruiken wou ik vragen wat ik het best kan gebruiken. Ik heb al eens rond gekeken op het forum hier maar er is maar weinig over te vinden.
Ik kwam bv bij cortex hdc 3000 uit om m'n muziek van extern hd af te kunnen spelen zonder hulp van een laptop of pc. Zouden jullie me eventueel nog meer ideeën of beter oplossingen kunnen geven. Eventueel zouden we daarna het toestel bij de verhuur van onze geluidsinstallatie willen steken zodat er nog een zakcentje in de clubkas komt.

Mvg Ruben

----------


## theo

gewoon een mp3 speler draait wel 15 uur lang en met een beetje geheugen kan je erg veel nummers kwijt.

----------


## Whitefarmer

in het newbie gedeelte:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/new...-wagens-3.html

groeten John

----------


## jannick33

hee wij hebbe voor cv wage ff een klein muziek setje:
3x versterkers 1500 1000 en 500 watt
maar nu doen we muziek van laptop af maar nu moete we denk ik dus een mengpaneel aanschaffen, dit geeft wel beter geluid denk ik en altijd zelfde voltage aan de uitgang. maar nu het volgende want wij hebbe dit jaar al goed geinvesteerd maar niet aan een mengpaneel gedacht, dat wat kunnen wij nu het beste doen, ons budget is ongeveer van 30 tot 60 a 70 euro :Smile:

----------


## wsx

> In deze korte periode weet je prima wat je niet wil, terwijl dat toch echt de meest betrouwbare en goedkoopste oplossingen zijn, ipodje met een kaneltje mini jack naar RCA wil trouwens ook prima voldoen, geen dockingstation voor nodig.
> 
> Wellicht de moeite van het overwegen waard om iets langer over geboden oplossingen na te denken alvorens deze te verwerpen met nogal brakke argumenten.
> 
> Aanvullend: een heleboel telefoons draaien op windows mobile, prima mp3 spelers!
> 
> Alvast Alaaf en de prut!



Wanneer mensen hun persoonlijke spullen niet willen uitlenen zoals ik al zei. Dan is dat zeer zeker geen brak argument.

Ik voorzie het geluid en aangezien ik voor de rest totaal geen gebruik zal maken van een ipod vind ik het nutteloos om zo'n apparaat te kopen voor 2 optochten.

Vind dat er behoorlijk brak door jou op gereageerd word. Omdat jij van mening bent dat een ipod de oplossing is wil nog niet zeggen dat deze oplossing in onze situatie mogelijk is.

Er komt nog eens bij namelijk dat wanneer ik een mix maak met mixmeister(softwareprogramma) deze de nummers wel opdeelt, brand ik dit op een cd dan kan ik ervoor kiezen om de pauzes ertussen uit te laten. Ik heb deze mix op een simpele mp3 speler gezet met als gevolg dat er iedere keer pauzes tussen de nummers kwamen dat is iets wat absoluut niet acceptabel is op een wagen waar iedereen staat te springen. 

Er een 1 lange mix van maken is ook geen optie want er zijn weleens momenten wanneer er geskipt moet worden.

----------


## DJ-Jan

> Wanneer mensen hun persoonlijke spullen niet willen uitlenen zoals ik al zei. Dan is dat zeer zeker geen brak argument.
> 
> Ik voorzie het geluid en aangezien ik voor de rest totaal geen gebruik zal maken van een ipod vind ik het nutteloos om zo'n apparaat te kopen voor 2 optochten.
> 
> Vind dat er behoorlijk brak door jou op gereageerd word. Omdat jij van mening bent dat een ipod de oplossing is wil nog niet zeggen dat deze oplossing in onze situatie mogelijk is.
> 
> *Er komt nog eens bij namelijk dat wanneer ik een mix maak met mixmeister(softwareprogramma) deze de nummers wel opdeelt, brand ik dit op een cd dan kan ik ervoor kiezen om de pauzes ertussen uit te laten. Ik heb deze mix op een simpele mp3 speler gezet met als gevolg dat er iedere keer* *pauzes tussen de nummers kwamen dat is iets wat absoluut niet acceptabel is op een wagen waar iedereen staat te springen.* 
> 
> *Er een 1 lange mix van maken is ook geen optie want er zijn weleens momenten wanneer er geskipt moet worden.*





Dit kan allemaal met Itunes opgelost worden

----------


## moderator

Prima dat je een andere mening bent toegedaan, ik ben alleen nog geen betere suggesties tegengekomen...

----------


## Whitefarmer

[quote=wsx;496975]Ik voorzie het geluid en aangezien ik voor de rest totaal geen gebruik zal maken van een ipod vind ik het nutteloos om zo'n apparaat te kopen voor 2 optochten.[quote]

Inderdaad, JIJ voorziet het geluid, als anderen GEEN persoonlijke audio uit willen lenen, lijkt het me dat het geen vriendenclub is van je maar een zakelijk/commerciele verhouding.
Dit zal dus waarschijnlijk ook betekenen dat je er geld voor krijgt!

Dus OF huur bij een collega iets (een ipod ofzo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) of toch maar gewoon zelf een 'nieuwe' disc-man kopen dan! (dingen kosten links en rechts in de uitverkoop een tientje :EEK!: .

VEEL goedkoper zal het je niet gaan lukken!


Succes groeten John

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En een notebook is echt geen optie? Het simpelste dat er is (als je er al een hebt). En jij zegt dat je een risico loopt, maar dat moet je gewoon verkleinen. Klap hem dicht en leg hem in een of andere curver-box met een opening voor je kabels. Ik werk al 2 jaar, 5 dagen lang met mijn notebook op een carnavalswagen. Gewoon in de openlucht op 3 meter hoogte... En ik heb nog nooit problemen gehad.

Mischien dat je er iets aan hebt gehad

Groeten Jasper

PS. Hebben jullie ook van die stomme regels omtrent het max. aantal dB? 98 is weinig.. :P

----------


## SPS

> PS. Hebben jullie ook van die stomme regels omtrent het max. aantal dB? 98 is weinig.. :P



Als je doof bent wel ja.. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> En een notebook is echt geen optie? Het simpelste dat er is (als je er al een hebt). En jij zegt dat je een risico loopt, maar dat moet je gewoon verkleinen. Klap hem dicht en leg hem in een of andere curver-box met een opening voor je kabels. Ik werk al 2 jaar, 5 dagen lang met mijn notebook op een carnavalswagen. Gewoon in de openlucht op 3 meter hoogte... En ik heb nog nooit problemen gehad.
> 
> Mischien dat je er iets aan hebt gehad
> 
> Groeten Jasper
> 
> PS. Hebben jullie ook van die stomme regels omtrent het max. aantal dB? 98 is weinig.. :P



groot gelijk jasper. Wij doen precies het zelfde. Wij maken ook gewoon gebruik van een laptop met extrene HD. Wel letten we goed op op welke plaats deze komt te liggen. Want stel, je krijgt slecht weer, dat je wel een beetje beschut zit.

daarbij een zo klein en verrot HQpower mengpaneeltje. Want tja. ze willen wel wat van kwaliteit. Maar het boeit ze ook weer niet of de daar staat met een dateq. Zo hoef ik ook niet bang te zijn als het kapot gaat.

versterkerkist met paar metertjes kabel. en misschien nog een plastic hoes die ik nog bij de speaker heb gekregen toen de speaker nog in de doos zat. Altijd bewaard. En altijd handig als je open en bloot buiten staat met slecht weer.

Werkt allemaal prima. Het hoeft niet een complete openlucht concert te worden.

en wat betreft die 98 dB, wie houd zich daar nou weer aan?

----------


## jannick33

> hee wij hebbe voor cv wage ff een klein muziek setje:
> 3x versterkers 1500 1000 en 500 watt
> maar nu doen we muziek van laptop af maar nu moete we denk ik dus een mengpaneel aanschaffen, dit geeft wel beter geluid denk ik en altijd zelfde voltage aan de uitgang. maar nu het volgende want wij hebbe dit jaar al goed geinvesteerd maar niet aan een mengpaneel gedacht, dat wat kunnen wij nu het beste doen, ons budget is ongeveer van 30 tot 60 a 70 euro



maa kan iemand me hier nog mee helpe?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Als ik met pijn aan mijn ogen je verhaaltje lees, begrijp ik dat jullie op zoek zijn naar een mengpaneel? Het budget is 30-60 euro?
Wat wil je ermee gaan doen? Echt mixen? Of hoeft het maar tussen de laptop en de versterkers in te zitten? Wat meer informatie over het doel zou fijn zijn. Misschien kun je ook vermelden wat je voor speakers hebt. Want voor Behringer speakers hoef je geen duur mengpaneel te gebruiken, dat word toch niets meer.. *MENING* =P

Groeten Jasper

PS. let op typfouten en logische zinnen.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> maa kan iemand me hier nog mee helpe?



 
Tuurlijk...


Originally Posted by *jannick33*  
_hee wij hebbe voor cv wage ff een klein muziek setje:
3x versterkers 1500 1000 en 500 watt
maar nu doen we muziek van laptop af maar nu moete we denk ik dus een mengpaneel aanschaffen, dit geeft wel beter geluid denk ik en altijd zelfde voltage aan de uitgang. maar nu het volgende want wij hebbe dit jaar al goed geinvesteerd maar niet aan een mengpaneel gedacht, dat wat kunnen wij nu het beste doen, ons budget is ongeveer van 30 tot 60 a 70 euro_



Even kijken: 

Gegevens, 3 versterkers met hun (RMS?) vermogen.
Probleem: K.t geluid (aanname)
Middelen: 0 - 60 euro

Mengpaneel is om te mengen (MENGpaneel), niet om je geluid te verbeteren.

Oplossing: Zorgen dat je bron (laptop) beter klinkt (lees: muziek in betere kwaliteit downloaden dan wel een fatsoenlijke geluidskaart erin). Kost minder dan 60 euro.

Probleem: Wisselend voltage aan de uitgang. 
Wees blij... DC klinkt heel kut (sorry... grapje  :Wink: )

Oplossing: Muziek op laptop even hard opnemen óf investeren in een zogeaamde compressor (een doos die je plat-gedrukte geluid nog platter drukt. Gevolg: nog slechter klinkend geluid). Budget: Ontoereikend

Conclusie: Zorg dat je MP3-tjes fatsoenlijk zijn en geef die 70 euro uit aan bier en geniet van carnaval.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Ja jongetjes, weer over het topic?

Notebook dan wel Numark/denon MP3-oplossingen werken top als iemand live wil mixen.
Ipod of welke wilekeurige MP3-spelers (inclusief hierboven genoemde dingen) doen het ook prima, zolang je maar zorgt dat alles gevoed is.

Persoonlijk heb ik een lange MP3 (320 kbps) op CD gezet en een DVD speler op de kar (met een behoorlijke buffer). Als backup hangt een 3.5 mm kabeltje klaar voor een flut MP3 spelert (zelfde mix, maar dan 128k).

Carnaval is dan ook niet mijn ding, meer iets wat ik er voor de lol (of het bier) bijdoe.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Carnaval is dan ook niet mijn ding, meer iets wat ik er voor de lol (of het bier) bijdoe.



nog iets ja, de lol, hoe zit het daar mee. Drinken jullie tijdens performance met carnaval? (vraagje voor de brabanders en limburgers onder ons) want ik ben van mening dat de "hoge hollanders" raar staan te kijken als ze zien hoe groots wij carnaval aanpakken.

*sorry als ik iemand kwets maar is niet de bedoeling*

----------


## djdutch

Even een vraagje voor de echte kenners....

Ik sta normaal gesproken nooit buiten met klussen en heb daarom een technische vraag.

Voor de carnaval mats ik een paar vrienden om voor hun de set te regelen en daarnaast ook te draaien.
Nu wil ik graag voor op de wagen een set huren, het budget is klein en de volgende set kan ik redelijk voordelig krijgen;

2x MPA Subwoofer 15 (2 x 400W aktief) 
4x MPA Topkasten 8 (2 x 200W)
2x Speaker standaard
2x Afstandhouder Sub-Top
1x Alle bekabeling

Als DJ gear 2x CDJ1000 MK3 en een DJM800 plus actieve monitor, maargoed het gaat dus voornamelijk om de PA en het vermogen hiervan. Heb ik hier genoeg aan voor op een wagen???? De wagen is ongeveer 2,5m breed en 6m lang.

Thnx voor het advies alvast!

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Even een vraagje voor de echte kenners....
> 
> Ik sta normaal gesproken nooit buiten met klussen en heb daarom een technische vraag.
> 
> Voor de carnaval mats ik een paar vrienden om voor hun de set te regelen en daarnaast ook te draaien.
> Nu wil ik graag voor op de wagen een set huren, het budget is klein en de volgende set kan ik redelijk voordelig krijgen;
> 
> 2x MPA Subwoofer 15 (2 x 400W aktief) 
> 4x MPA Topkasten 8 (2 x 200W)
> ...



zeker gehuurt van een site met de naam huur een dj set [punt] ennel?

----------


## djdutch

> zeker gehuurt van een site met de naam huur een dj set [punt] ennel?



Nee nog niet, heb een optie, zitten we wel aan te denken, maar hier heb ik nog geen antwoord op mijn vraag mee, ik wil voorkomen in het rood te draaien namelijk. 

De set zelf lijkt mij inziens prima in orde, het is namelijk niet de bedoeling te gaan beuken met de set, maar puur ter ondersteuning van het geheel.

Ik weiger om in het rood te draaien en dus het risico te lopen dat er iets stuk gaat. Zat zelf te denken om dit te voorkomen door de uitsturing achter op de DJM800 terug te draaien. Ik zelf draai met de set dus dat scheelt wel weer en kan hier prima op letten.

De set is overigens netjes in gebouwd op de podiumwagen, staat droog in een nis en is aan de voorkant dicht met doek. Verdient toch ook wel een complimentje voor de organisatie.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Nee nog niet, heb een optie, zitten we wel aan te denken, maar hier heb ik nog geen antwoord op mijn vraag mee, ik wil voorkomen in het rood te draaien namelijk. 
> 
> De set zelf lijkt mij inziens prima in orde, het is namelijk niet de bedoeling te gaan beuken met de set, maar puur ter ondersteuning van het geheel.
> 
> Ik weiger om in het rood te draaien en dus het risico te lopen dat er iets stuk gaat. Zat zelf te denken om dit te voorkomen door de uitsturing achter op de DJM800 terug te draaien. Ik zelf draai met de set dus dat scheelt wel weer en kan hier prima op letten.
> 
> De set is overigens netjes in gebouwd op de podiumwagen, staat droog in een nis en is aan de voorkant dicht met doek. Verdient toch ook wel een complimentje voor de organisatie.



[FONT=Verdana]Misschien dat ik een van de vele ben. Maar ik vind het dan nog een beetje absurd dat je een setje als DJM800+2x cdj1000 op enkel een carnavals wagen zet. Geef dat geld er niet voor uit en zorg dat je een wat krachtigere speakerset tot je bemachtiging krijgt. (of natuurlijk meer bier :Big Grin: )[/FONT]

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> [FONT=Verdana]Misschien dat ik een van de vele ben. [/FONT]



Ik hoor ook bij een van die vele. Op een carnavalswagen gaat het erom dat er goede muziek gedraaid word. Publiek gaat er heus niet op letten wat jij voor overgangen gebruikt. Een simpele dubbele CD speler met een kleine mixer voldoet denk ik nog wel beter. Bovendien hou je dan een gedeelte van je budget over om net iets betere speakers te huren.
Het merk zegt me niets, maar dat je met 1,5 kw 400 personen van geluid kunt voorzien is toch wel een beetje overdreven. Achtergrond geluid misschien.
Ik weet niet hoeveel je de set nodig hebt. Maar ik huur speakers die abnormaal hard gaan en dat voor 100 euro per dag.

Iets anders wat je moet meewegen is de controle. Word er streng gecontroleerd op aantal dB's kun je je geluidsset daarop aanpassen. Bij ons kun je de voorgeschreven 97 dB met een aanhanger zout nemen.

Groeten Jasper

PS. Wel wat foto's maken voor op "Het grote carnavalswagen topic"  :Smile:

----------


## dj-wojcik

ik denk ook dat deze post kan worden samengevoegd met het grote carnavals topic hierover.

verder nog een vraag....doelgroep? welke muziek? welk doel wil je bereiken? budget evt?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ... ik wil voorkomen in het rood te draaien namelijk. 
> 
> De set zelf lijkt mij inziens prima in orde, het is namelijk niet de bedoeling te gaan beuken met de set, maar puur ter ondersteuning van het geheel.



In het rood draaien, daar ben je zelf bij :Confused: .

Set ter ondersteuning, ik ken het setje niet, maar DAT moet wel lukken :Wink: 

Groet John

ps. zou je je profiel in willen vullen, dat vinden we prettig hier op het forum( ook 'display age').

----------


## djdutch

> als ik zou raden.... tussen de 10 en 18 in... en dan zit ik aardig kortbij ben ik bang voor



 Beetje flauwe reactie.... :Confused:  Snap best dat iedereen hier de grote ''pro'' is, maar dit forum is toch ook bedoelt om van te leren en advies te vragen? Mijn profiel was nog niet ingevuld, omdat ik net 2 tellen lid was, inmiddels ga ik dit nu direct doen. Excuses hier voor.

In het rood draaien ben ik overigens inderdaad zelf bij dus dat zit wel snor.

Begrijp hier dus dat het wel mogelijk is en afdoende voor het doel (achtergrond muziek en geen gebeuk en knalhard).

Hier zitten ze erg streng op de regels (max 97 DB inderdaad) en komen ze zelfs van tevoren en tussendoor meten. Helaas kan ik dit dus niet met een kruiwagen vol zout nemen. 

Kan ik dus aannemen dat het een prima set is voor dit doel?

Bedankt alvast mensen!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> ..... Snap best dat iedereen hier de grote ''pro'' is, maar dit forum is toch ook bedoelt om van te leren en advies te vragen? 
> 
> Begrijp hier dus dat het wel mogelijk is en afdoende voor het doel (achtergrond muziek en geen gebeuk en knalhard).
> 
> Kan ik dus aannemen dat het een prima set is voor dit doel?
> 
> Bedankt alvast mensen!



.. nou, hier 'hangen' ook een HELEBOEL non-pro's rond hoor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Nogmaals, ik ken het setje niet, kan er ook geen specs van vinden, maar een 100 dB moet toch wel lukken met 4 top/2 bas.
Ik zou alleen denk ik GEEN gebruik maken van de tussenstangen/statieven, want al rijdend lijkt me dat niet al te stabiel.

Lijkt mij een prima set, echter ik sluit me aan bij de opmerking dat ikzelf een andere DJ-set zou kiezen (zie topic over 'geluid op carnavalswagen').

You're welcome :Wink: 

groeten John

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Precies. Een onbekend merk. Misschien zou je eens kunnen vragen of je kunt luisteren? Zeker als je toch niet te hard kunt draaien is het misschien beter om juist op de kwaliteit te letten. 
Wou je de speakers gewoon op elkaar plaatsen? Of verdeeld over de wagen. Zorg wel dat ze goed vastzitten. (slechte ervaringen met schuivende topkast)
Als jou budget groot genoeg is om een kwalitatieve set speakers en toch nog pro CD spelers/mixer te huren, zou ik dit zeker niet nalaten. Direct een nadeel zul je niet hebben aan een dure set, als het budget aanwezig is.

In ieder geval, alstublieft  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## djdutch

Bedankt mensen voor de reacties. De tussenstangen gaan we niet gebruiken. Voor op de wagen plaats ik twee toppen schuin naar voren gericht.
Achter op 2 subs en 2 toppen op elkaar geplaatst. Waarschijnlijk naar achteren gericht voor het groepje achter de wagen of schuin naar achteren, maar dat is afhankelijk wat beter klinkt.

Betreft losraken of schuiven hoef ik mij geen zorgen te maken. Ze hebben er een speciale nis voor gebouwd, waardoor de speakers volledig klem staan en geen kant op kunnen. Als extraatje sjor ik ze ook nog aan elkaar vast en dan vast aan de wand (er loopt een stalen balk vanuit de carrosorie naar boven en hier komen ze dus aan vastgejsord.) Gaat dus geen kant op.

Bedankt voor de hulp!

----------


## sjorsw

Beste mensen,

Wat zijn de mogelijkheden wat betreft het aansluiten van een versterker + speakers op een (auto)accu? (Zal gebruikt worden in een kleine optocht van drie uurtjes)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Wat zijn de mogelijkheden wat betreft het aansluiten van een versterker + speakers op een (auto)accu? (Zal gebruikt worden in een kleine optocht van drie uurtjes)



Het meest voor de hand liggende zijn dan 100V versterkers met hoorns. Vele typen 100V versterkers hebben een DC aansluiting voor accu's.
Soms met 2 accus uitvoeren om 24V te krijgen. 

Je kunt als het niet hard hoeft ook een converter van 12V naar 230V gebruiken, let echter wel op dat vele van dit soort converters, storen (geen mooie sinusspanning produceren) en soms problemen hebben met wisselende belastingen.

----------


## sjorsw

> Het meest voor de hand liggende zijn dan 100V versterkers met hoorns. Vele typen 100V versterkers hebben een DC aansluiting voor accu's.
> Soms met 2 accus uitvoeren om 24V te krijgen. 
> 
> Je kunt als het niet hard hoeft ook een converter van 12V naar 230V gebruiken, let echter wel op dat vele van dit soort converters, storen (geen mooie sinusspanning produceren) en soms problemen hebben met wisselende belastingen.



Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik zal eens in de loods kijken of ik ergens iets heb liggen. Ik denk echter dat ik alleen 230V heb liggen. Zijn gewone tweeter-hoorns voldoende voor wat geluid? Moet gewoon goed hoorbaar zijn.

----------


## koentjes

> ....Ik denk echter dat ik alleen 230V heb liggen......



 
volgens mij heb je het niet door dat het hier over een 100 volt versterker (uitgang) gaat... en niet over een versterker die maar 100 volt nodig heeft (voeding)

en de hoorns, worden 100volt hoorns mee bedoeld... een dat zijn geen piëzo hoorns zoals jij bedoelt.
(klopt wel dat er voornamelijk hoog en mid door gereproduceert wordt)

 
* 100 volt hoorn.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> volgens mij heb je het niet door dat het hier over een 100 volt versterker (uitgang) gaat... en niet over een versterker die maar 100 volt nodig heeft (voeding)
> 
> en de hoorns, worden 100volt hoorns mee bedoeld... een dat zijn geen piëzo hoorns zoals jij bedoelt.
> (klopt wel dat er voornamelijk hoog en mid door gereproduceert wordt)
> 
>  
> * 100 volt hoorn.



en is ook niet echt om aan te horen. Komt nogal een schel geluid. Waar je nog net mee kunt omroepen dat iemand met het kenteken NH-XV-17 zijn lichten aan heeft laten staan. Verder zou ik het niet aan raden sjengske :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Sjors,

Heeft René niets leuks voor je in de aanbieding?
Misschien dat zijn accupack nog wel eens zou kunnen werken? 3 uurtjes geluid . Je moet me alleen niet vragen hoe hard of dat gaat..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Sjors,
> 
> Heeft René niets leuks voor je in de aanbieding?
> Misschien dat zijn accupack nog wel eens zou kunnen werken? 3 uurtjes geluid . Je moet me alleen niet vragen hoe hard of dat gaat..
> 
> Groeten Jasper



oej oej.... gaan we hier weer eens sluik reclame maken :Stick Out Tongue: 

hoezo allemaal bekende hier op het forum :EEK!: 

oef, beetje off-topic..

Maar ik denk dat je met die hoors nooit boven de gewilde 98 dB uitkomt van de wagen achter/voor je. Misschien dat je het wel haalt als je er alles uit haalt wat er in zit. Maar dan zit je weer met het gevaar dat misschien je accu maar 2 uurtjes mee gaat. En dat je een zeer hoog geluid gaat produceren, wat denk ik niet iedereen appriceert.

gr Robin

----------


## SPS

Toch even een reactie op dj-wojcik's verhalen.

Een 100V hoornluidspreker hoeft niet perse alleen schelle herrie voort te brengen!
Als je er een van goede kwaliteit neemt met grote hoorn, dan komt daar nog zeer aanvaardbare muziek uit (voor een optocht of een wielerronde etc.)!
Maar ook hiet geldt: kwaliteit kost geld! Jij hebt waarschijlijk alleen ervaring met hoorntjes van 30-100 euries!

Daarnaast zal een goede 30-50 watt hoorn op z'n sloffen meer dB's produceren dan een topje van zeg 400 watt. rendementje van 110dB/W/M is heel normaal in die wereld. M.a.w met de JUISTE 100V spullen blaas je de gemiddelde sub-top set helemaal weg. Tot drie wagens verderop hoor!

Dus, even graag commentaren in de juiste proporties gebaseerd op kennis en ervaring aub

Paul

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Toch even een reactie op dj-wojcik's verhalen.
> 
> Een 100V hoornluidspreker hoeft niet perse alleen schelle herrie voort te brengen!
> Als je er een van goede kwaliteit neemt met grote hoorn, dan komt daar nog zeer aanvaardbare muziek uit (voor een optocht of een wielerronde etc.)!
> Maar ook hiet geldt: kwaliteit kost geld! Jij hebt waarschijlijk alleen ervaring met hoorntjes van 30-100 euries!
> 
> Daarnaast zal een goede 30-50 watt hoorn op z'n sloffen meer dB's produceren dan een topje van zeg 400 watt. rendementje van 110dB/W/M is heel normaal in die wereld. M.a.w met de JUISTE 100V spullen blaas je de gemiddelde sub-top set helemaal weg. Tot drie wagens verderop hoor!
> 
> Dus, even graag commentaren in de juiste proporties gebaseerd op kennis en ervaring aub
> ...



Ik denk trouwens niet dat je per hoorn meer dan 100 euro's gaat uit geven alleen voor carnaval. En dit dan ook nog eens op een accu aan sluiten. Waar jij overigens niets over zegt of dit mogelijk is. Als je toch al veel ervaring hebt in dat wereldje. Zou je dit dan ook misschien weten?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Wat zijn de mogelijkheden wat betreft het aansluiten van een versterker + speakers op een (auto)accu? (Zal gebruikt worden in een kleine optocht van drie uurtjes)



Gewoon een 110V setje (zoals voorgesteld door collega-forummer) gaan inhuren bij de lokale PA-boer op de hoek!

tot een 100W setje is wel op 12/24 V te verkrijgen (en daar komt VEEL geluid uit).

----------


## SPS

> Ik denk trouwens niet dat je per hoorn meer dan 100 euro's gaat uit geven alleen voor carnaval. En dit dan ook nog eens op een accu aan sluiten. Waar jij overigens niets over zegt of dit mogelijk is. Als je toch al veel ervaring hebt in dat wereldje. Zou je dit dan ook misschien weten?



Als je een goede 100V set wilt hebben, huur je die gewoon.
Kost echt niet veel.
En dan zeg je daarbij dat de amp. op een accu moet kunnen draaien.
Maar dat zal de lokale PA boer best wel snappen!

Dus, geen troep KOPEN, maar goede spullen HUREN!
Heb je afhankelijk van de toepassing ALTIJD de juiste spullen beschikbaar.

Paul

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Als je een goede 100V set wilt hebben, huur je die gewoon.
> Kost echt niet veel.
> En dan zeg je daarbij dat de amp. op een accu moet kunnen draaien.
> Maar dat zal de lokale PA boer best wel snappen!
> 
> Dus, geen troep KOPEN, maar goede spullen HUREN!
> Heb je afhankelijk van de toepassing ALTIJD de juiste spullen beschikbaar.
> 
> Paul



daar heb je een

[LIST][*](een punt dus)[/LIST]

----------


## EVfreak

Ik heb een vraagje,

Al jaren draai ik met mijn enkel(2 sub's) MT2 setje hier in het dorp in een café.
Nu, dit jaar hebben ze Niki zo gek gekregen om mee op een carnavalswagen te kruipen met al mijn spullen. :EEK!: Nu is mijn vraag of mijn set over voldoende vermogen gaat beschikken. hieronder een lijstje:
4X EV MTL2B
2X EV MTH2.5/94
2X EV SX300
2X JB M20(voor de opvulling hier en daar,en ze klinken best mooi)
1X Crown MA5000VZ op Laag
1X Crown MA2400 op Mid
1X Crown MA1200 op Hoog
1X Crown MA601 op JB M20
1X QSC PLX3002 op SX300
1X Dieselgenerator 30kVA
Het moet nu niet zo gaan zijn dat ik overlast ga zijn voor de rest maar ook niet dat het allemaal op het uiterste gaat moeten draaien. Overgens bedien ik alles zelf dus dat heb ik dan wel in de hand.

Jullie mening graag
Ps: ik heb het hele forum doorzocht maar ben niets tegen gekomen over MT2 op een carnavalswagen...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik ken de set zelf niet, maar de specs zien er veelbelovend uit. Wat betreft het vermogen, het mag toch niet abnormaal hard. Zo zijn de regels bij ons in de optochten: 97 dB is de max. Er word gemeten, maar ze komen zich eerst melden. Dan zet je het zachter, vervolgens gewoon weer open draaien. Maar té hard word er echt uit gehaald bij ons. Ik snap het trouwens niet. Iedereen heeft zo'n zware agregraat. Wij gebruiken slechts een van 6,5 kva en 4,5. Hierop zitten 2 geluidssets, wat licht, mixers, laptop enz..
Hoop niet dat ik iets verkeerd heb berekend :P

groeten Jasper

----------


## EVfreak

Ik wil zo een zware generator zodat de spanning niet te fel ineen zakt,dit geldt zeker voor de MA5000. Als die op 2X2Ohm belast wordt dan trekt hij pieken van 40A. Geef je hem dat niet,dan gaan de ODEP-leds bij iedere puls minder fel branden. Dit duidt op een te lage voedingspanning. Ik wil niet dat hij spontaan in beveiliging valt door onderspanning. Ben er wel ondertussen achter dat die Crown's veel meer stroom trekken dan mijn vroegere QSC's.
Maar om die generator hoeven jullie zich geen zorgen te maken.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik wil zo een zware generator zodat de spanning niet te fel ineen zakt,dit geldt zeker voor de MA5000. Als die op 2X2Ohm belast wordt dan trekt hij pieken van 40A. Geef je hem dat niet,dan gaan de ODEP-leds bij iedere puls minder fel branden. Dit duidt op een te lage voedingspanning. Ik wil niet dat hij spontaan in beveiliging valt door onderspanning. Ben er wel ondertussen achter dat die Crown's veel meer stroom trekken dan mijn vroegere QSC's.
> Maar om die generator hoeven jullie zich geen zorgen te maken.



 
wel slim, als de spanning te laag wordt, tja, wat dan? :Big Grin: , dan zit je zonder licht/geluid, en ff een nieuw aggegraatje halen zit er ook niet in, tegen de tijd dat je die hebt, is de optocht afgelopen, slim denkwerk EVfreak!

daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik ken de set zelf niet, maar de specs zien er veelbelovend uit. Wat betreft het vermogen, het mag toch niet abnormaal hard. Zo zijn de regels bij ons in de optochten: 97 dB is de max. Er word gemeten, maar ze komen zich eerst melden. Dan zet je het zachter, vervolgens gewoon weer open draaien. Maar té hard word er echt uit gehaald bij ons. Ik snap het trouwens niet. Iedereen heeft zo'n zware agregraat. Wij gebruiken slechts een van 6,5 kva en 4,5. Hierop zitten 2 geluidssets, wat licht, mixers, laptop enz..
> Hoop niet dat ik iets verkeerd heb berekend :P
> 
> groeten Jasper



Vandaag regelement van Gem. Eijsden gekregen.

MAX aantal dB: *90 dB!*
word gemeten 3 meter achter/voor geluidssysteem. En in "FAST" gemeten.

Ben benieuwd hoe streng dat hier op word gecontroleerd.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Eijsden is ook altijd beetje overdreven. Margraten, Mesch, Bemelen enz worden gemeten vanaf de stoep, op max. 97 dB. Als je hier iets overheen gaat word er absoluut niet lastig gedaan. En als ze ervoor of erachter meten hoop ik dat ze er voor gaan staan!? :P

Groeten Jasper

----------


## EVfreak

Ja, geestig die "max dB". Hier in Lanaken net bij Maasticht de grens over heeft men enkele jaren geleden deze regel ook proberen in te voeren...datzelfde jaar viel op dat het allemaal nog harder stond als vorige jaren,dus men heeft het tegenovergestelde bereikt. Of men de groepen eruit haalt die te hard spelen is mij nog niet duidelijk.(ik denk van niet)
Hoe de situatie in Maasmechelen is,(waar de stoet doorgaat die ik moet voorzien van geluid) is mij niet duidelijk. Nu zoals gezegt,voor mij hoeft het allemaal niet zo luid,als het maar mooi zuiver klinkt. Niet zo van dat gekraak zoals er af en toe langs komt. :Big Grin:  Soms ruik je hun al afkomen met een brandende versterker ofzo. Zou trouwens niet de eerste keer zijn dat een wagen plots voor mij neus stopt om snel een brandblusser erbij te halen om de versterker te blussen. Ja dat hoort blijkbaar ook bij carnaval,en dan naderhand ook nog opscheppen " wij draaiden zo hard dat onze amp in brand vloog!!!"

----------


## Draad

> en is ook niet echt om aan te horen. Komt nogal een schel geluid. Waar je nog net mee kunt omroepen dat iemand met het kenteken NH-XV-17 zijn lichten aan heeft laten staan. Verder zou ik het niet aan raden sjengske



Haha,

Lach me altijd rot om al die dure systemen op de wagens.
Staat achter zo'n duur systeem eentje met hoorns!!
Welke hoor je meer???? (Ik zeg dus niet beter/kwaliteit)

Juist, de hoorns! Da's balen als je € xxx,- uitgegeven hebt!
Laten we eerlijk zijn, het is gewoon een wedstrijdje wie het meeste kabaal heeft, of het nu wel of niet lekker klinkt. (Uitzonderingen daargelaten, en dat zijn er weinig!)
Sjo, en nu wordt ik afgefikt :Big Grin: !

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Soms ruik je hun al afkomen met een brandende versterker ofzo. Zou trouwens niet de eerste keer zijn dat een wagen plots voor mij neus stopt om snel een brandblusser erbij te halen om de versterker te blussen. Ja dat hoort blijkbaar ook bij carnaval,en dan naderhand ook nog opscheppen " wij draaiden zo hard dat onze amp in brand vloog!!!"



Vorig jaar nog een leuk voorbeeld van gezien. Een wagen had een flinke geluidsset gehuurd. 

Vervolgens was het bij hun eerste optocht zo, dat het geluid steeds wegviel. Lieten ze de boel even uitstaan en startte vervolgens weer op, was weer niets aan de hand. Maar op een gegeven moment wou het niet eens meer opstarten. Zij kijken en kijken en ze waren tot de conclusie gekomen dat de versterkers gewoon uitvielen. Ze vonden niets, dus naar hun PA boer gebeld of die wou komen kijken. Dus, 6 kratten bier en 50 minuten later, komt deze aan. Hij haalt de deksels van de ampracks en het geluid deed het weer prima. "Handig zo'n deksels, komt er geen bier op. Owjah, koeling... Dat loopt wel goed.  :Smile: "

Groeten Jasper

En owjah, ons systeempje gaat wel hard maar klinkt ook zeker niet verkeerd. We hebben de nieuwe RCF set.

----------


## EVfreak

Ja, dan heb je natuurlijk geluk dat een fatsoenlijke versterker op tijd in beveiliging gaat,maar zo van die goedkope"Skypech" dingen of HiFi-spul die gaan pas in beveiliging als het brandt :EEK!:  tis dan wel een beetje te laat :Big Grin:  Spaar je wel een rookdoos uit :Stick Out Tongue:  Misschien hoort dat toch wel bij carnaval?!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Vandaag regelement van Gem. Eijsden gekregen.
> 
> MAX aantal dB: *90 dB!*
> word gemeten 3 meter achter/voor geluidssysteem. En in "FAST" gemeten.
> 
> Ben benieuwd hoe streng dat hier op word gecontroleerd.



De bijbehorende loopgroepen maar goed instrueren dat zij niet te hard meezingen dan :EEK!: .

Ikzelf vind het wel goed dat er een beperking is, maar 90dB (fast) op 3 mtr., dat is minder dan 102dB op 1 mtr., dan kan ik het met een 1W versterkertje aan :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Eijsden is ook altijd beetje overdreven. Margraten, Mesch, Bemelen enz worden gemeten vanaf de stoep, op max. 97 dB. Als je hier iets overheen gaat word er absoluut niet lastig gedaan. En als ze ervoor of erachter meten hoop ik dat ze er voor gaan staan!? :P
> 
> Groeten Jasper



 
Jasper even voor de duidelijkheid. Deze is van *MESCH*. Dus zou niet weten hoe jij daar aan komt. Zowiezo van de stoep meten is onzin. :Wink: 

En als je EN in eijsden staat, En in Mesch. Dan hoor je het wel te weten he Jasper. Want JIJ word verantwoordelijk gehouden. En aangezien dat het binnen een week voor de deur staat. Zou ik maar zorgen dat je die regelementen in je handen krijgt :Wink: 


*.:UPDATE:.*

hieronder het stuk van de regelementen.




voor de liefhebbers. Wie de regelementen wilt moet me even mailen

----------


## bart-alem

Ik weet niet of ik hier goed zit, en dit is m'n eerste post. hoop dat iemand wat advies kan geven,


zal de situatie uitleggen.

we hebben een oude BBA bus, van 13 meter lang, met onze carnavalsvereniging.

dit is de geluidsset die ik heb gehuurd:

*[FONT=Tahoma-Bold][LEFT]Artikelgroep/merk Omschrijving Stks[/LEFT]
[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma-Bold][FONT=Tahoma-Bold][LEFT]Luidsprekers[/LEFT]
*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma][LEFT]Axys MicroScope 4
Axys B-218 Arena Laag 2
Axys T-2212 Arena Top 2

nou was mijn vraag, hoe kan je de speakers het beste opstellen in de bus?

is het een goede set voor op een CV wagen?

valt er nog wat aan af te stellen?

hoeveel kilowatt heb je ongeveer?

en hoeveel kva heb je nodig, (aggeregaat)

is het zelf te instaleren of moeten we een technicus vragen.

(ik weet als leek zijnde al vrij veel er over door eigen ervaring,toch  ben ik benieuwd wat jullie er over te zeggen hebben) 

alvast bedankt ![/LEFT]
[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma-Bold][FONT=Tahoma-Bold][LEFT]*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma] [/LEFT]
[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Tahoma-Bold][FONT=Tahoma-Bold][LEFT]*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Tahoma][FONT=Tahoma] [/LEFT]
[/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## koentjes

als je een setje huurt, en zelf helemaal nul komma nul verstand er van hebt, waarom ga je dan zelf prullen?? 
ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het verhuurbedrijf het niet voor je zou willen opbouwen en inregelen... das wel de beste oplossing.

lijkt me trouwens een beetje laat om nu nog een goed gestabiliseerd aggregaat te gaan huren... ik zou het de volgende keer iets beter plannen.. afijn, als je met de verhuurder belt, kan die je zeker wel vertellen hoeveel vermogen aan voeding je set nodig heeft.

succes

----------


## bart-alem

Ik kan alle informatie bij de verhuurder krijgen, maar was eens benieuwd naar wat andere meningen, dus vandaar.

aggeregaat kunnen we krijgen wat we willen, een ander lid van de club werkt bij een wegenbouw bedrijf, hebben allerlei verschillende kva's staan.


dus alles is geregeld, was alleen benieuwd naar wat meningen enz. van mensen die er verstand van hebben

----------


## 4AC

> Ik kan alle informatie bij de verhuurder krijgen, maar was eens benieuwd naar wat andere meningen, dus vandaar.
> 
> aggeregaat kunnen we krijgen wat we willen, een ander lid van de club werkt bij een wegenbouw bedrijf, hebben allerlei verschillende kva's staan.
> 
> 
> dus alles is geregeld, was alleen benieuwd naar wat meningen enz. van mensen die er verstand van hebben



Je hebt zeker weten een leuk setje gehuurd. Misschien is het alleen handig dat je tekeningen- of foto's upload, zodat we er ook wat mee kunnen.

Het zou ook prettig zijn als je je profiel even invult, misschien is er iemand uit de buurt op dit forum die je wel een handje wil helpen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## goldsound

[quote=Beckers Entertainment;499446]Vorig jaar nog een leuk voorbeeld van gezien. Een wagen had een flinke geluidsset gehuurd. 

Vervolgens was het bij hun eerste optocht zo, dat het geluid steeds wegviel. Lieten ze de boel even uitstaan en startte vervolgens weer op, was weer niets aan de hand. Maar op een gegeven moment wou het niet eens meer opstarten. Zij kijken en kijken en ze waren tot de conclusie gekomen dat de versterkers gewoon uitvielen. Ze vonden niets, dus naar hun PA boer gebeld of die wou komen kijken. Dus, 6 kratten bier en 50 minuten later, komt deze aan. Hij haalt de deksels van de ampracks en het geluid deed het weer prima. "Handig zo'n deksels, komt er geen bier op. Owjah, koeling... Dat loopt wel goed.  :Smile: "

[quote]

Even om gekke reacties te voorkomen.

Dit was een set van ons, maar de groep was zelf verantwoordelijk voor de deksels.

De set wat eerder die week opgezet op de wagen. Omdat deze buiten bleef staan werden de versterkers ervan af gehaald. Er was duidelijk aangegeven wat ze waar moesten aansluiten. Dit was ook goed gedaan.

Op het moment dat er gebeld werd dat de set uitviel ben ik met spoed ernaar toe gegaan, maar vind een wagen maar eens in een optocht.

Uiteindelijk is alles opgelost (de deksels) en hebben ze zonder problemen de rest van de carnaval kunnen draaien.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Leuk om dan toch de reactie van de verhuurder zelf te krijgen. Ik zeg ook absoluut niet dat jullie verantwoordelijk zijn voor het hele gebeuren, maar vond het wel de moeite waard om te vermelden. De 50 minuten was misschien wat overdreven ( de 6 kratten bier niet ). En al met al hadden hun een nette set. Complimenten van mijn kant uit.  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## BigBenny

leuk en aardig allemaal die beperkingen hier en daar maar wie houdt zich er nu werkelijk aan ! na 2 of 3 straten gaat het volume toch omhoog ? tenminste je zou dom zijn om het niet te doen ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

er moet tenminste toch iets zijn wat die confetti uit mijn bier houdt wat al die kleine kinderen gooien !!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## goldsound

> leuk en aardig allemaal die beperkingen hier en daar maar wie houdt zich er nu werkelijk aan ! na 2 of 3 straten gaat het volume toch omhoog ? tenminste je zou dom zijn om het niet te doen !



Daar wordt dus ook steeds meer op gelet. Er wordt bij veel optochten tijdens het trekken van de stoet nog metingen verricht. Bij overschreiding wordt in eerste instantie gewaarschuwd, bij herhaling wordt je verwijdert uit de stoet.

Ook de organisatie van de lichtstoet staat op diverse plaatsen te kijken naar optochten. Hou je je niet aan de regels, te veel dronken personen/verkeerde muziek en dat soort dingen, dan kan het zijn dat er niet aan de halfvasten lichtstoet mag worden deelgenomen.

Eigen organisaties houden dus zelf ook een oogje in het zeil.

----------


## EVfreak

Pfff, ik denk dat ik gewoon mijn dB-meter meeneem en ga meten hoeveel herrie mijn setje gaat produceren. Zal wel goed komen zeker. :Cool:  Ik denk dat ik het gewoon afregel zodat ik zelf het goed vind. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BigBenny

> Daar wordt dus ook steeds meer op gelet. Er wordt bij veel optochten tijdens het trekken van de stoet nog metingen verricht. Bij overschreiding wordt in eerste instantie gewaarschuwd, bij herhaling wordt je verwijdert uit de stoet.
> 
> Ook de organisatie van de lichtstoet staat op diverse plaatsen te kijken naar optochten. Hou je je niet aan de regels, te veel dronken personen/verkeerde muziek en dat soort dingen, dan kan het zijn dat er niet aan de halfvasten lichtstoet mag worden deelgenomen.
> 
> Eigen organisaties houden dus zelf ook een oogje in het zeil.



ja het word wel steeds meer op gelet maar ik denk niet dat ze de wagen zelf uit de optocht gaan halen ik denk eerder boete of iemand op de wagen bij het geluid die zorgt dat het geluid niet boven de 90 DB uitkomt en dat ze eventuele dronken mensen wel eruit halen om ongelukken te voorkomen. 

iets wat wel goed is is dat van als je je misdraagt dat je dan niet meer mee mag doen met bepaalde optochten. dat zorgt er vanzelf wel voor dat de groepen normaler worden

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Ik kan je wel een aantal voorbeelden geven waar dit wel degelijk gebeurd is. Maar hier staat wel tegenover, dat er ook voorbeelden zijn waar dit niet gebeurde, terwijl het geluid wel degelijk te hard stond. Ik denk dat het gewoon een risico is dat je wilt lopen. Geluid afnemen is toch niet zo 1,2,3 mogelijk, maar het uit een optocht halen wel. Dus als een groep er zelf voor kiest een grote geluidsset te willen, moeten ze ook het risico maar lopen om eruit gezet te worden. Hoewel, achter sommige wagens( zoals die op de foto hierboven ) hoef je met 90 dB niet aan te komen. Je zult moeite moeten doen om jezelf te horen.

@ BigBenny, wat denk je dat het voor moeite zal kosten om op elke wagen die te hard gaat iemand te zetten die dit in de gaten houdt? Kun je net zo goed op elke wagen een limiter zetten.

Groeten Jasper

PS. Goldsound, dit jaar geen wagens uit Mheer van geluid voorzien?

----------


## BigBenny

> BigBenny, wat denk je dat het voor moeite zal kosten om op elke wagen die te hard gaat iemand te zetten die dit in de gaten houdt? Kun je net zo goed op elke wagen een limiter zetten.



er zijn genoeg vrijwilligers ( hoeven er niet teveel te zijn !! ) en als zei willen dat het geluid niet te hard staat dan zullen ze daar maatregelen tegen moeten nemen en het zal heus niet alle wagens zijn die veel te hard gaan. en wat denk je dat die wagens eruithalen levert ?  dat levert gaten op dat zorgt dat de optocht langer duurt.

en een limiter, denk toch wel dat de meeste dj's die limiter wel eruit halen dan  :Big Grin:

----------


## goldsound

> PS. Goldsound, dit jaar geen wagens uit Mheer van geluid voorzien?



Diezelfde set gaat dit jaar weer naar een groep uit Mheer, wel een andere

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Allright. Wanneer word die daar opgebouwd en ge sound-checked? Dan kan ik vast mijn oordoppen klaarleggen, want is hier ongeveer in de achtertuin. Als het die groep is die ik denk dat het is..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Outline

Ben ik blij dat ik in Oeteldonk woon...

----------


## BigBenny

> Ben ik blij dat ik in Oeteldonk woon...



ben ik even blij dat ik dan in eijsden woon en bij dj-wojcik op de wagen sta !! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

laat het feest maar beginnen

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Daar kun je idd blij mee zijn, gaat het geluid niet zo hard. :P
Nja, het word tijd dat de carnaval eens begint. Hoop wel dat ik mijn mixer nog op tijd binnen heb, anders MOET ik bij de leverancier een vervanger uitzoeken. Denk dat ik dan een Midas Verona kies voor op de wagen..  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## BigBenny

> Daar kun je idd blij mee zijn, gaat het geluid niet zo hard. :P



bedoel je geluid dat je MAX maar mag tijdens optochten in eijsden ( 90 DB ) maar daar houdt toch niemand zich aan  :Big Grin:  aan die grens.

of bedoel je de set van dj-wojcik ?? die toch net wat beter is dan die van jou ?? ( met alle respect )

groetjes Carlo

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Met alle respect enzo. We raken erg off-topic dus we moeten hier maar eens mee stoppen.
MAAR!
Zijn toppen gaan harder, zijn bassen ongeveer hetzelfde.  :Smile:  En bovendien, leuk dat jij me afkraakt. Maar verder dan een HiFi setje kom jij niet...

En nu weer on-topic. Weet alleen niets nieuws te melden.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ....Denk dat ik dan een Midas Verona kies voor op de wagen.....



Ik hoop toch dat je dat als grapje bedoelt. Lijkt me een beetje over de top om. Als je al de kleinste versie pakt van die verona serie, dan heb je al geloof ik 24 kanaals:P

Dan is je wagen goed gevult. Als je maar 1 ding goed in je achterhoofd houd: Je moet nog genoeg plaats hebben voor een kratje bier

on-topic:
Wie laat zijn installatie op de wagen staan tijdens stalling?

Wij zelf halen de installatie iedere dag eraf. Dit doen we omdat we tussen de optochten geen gesloten loods hebben. En ik wil het niet riskeren dat als ik de dag erna terug kom dat alleen nog wat kabeltjes liggen

gegroet Robin

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Hier laten we alles staan. loods is zo goed als gesloten, er zijn meerdere hekken waar eventuele " dieven '' doorheen moeten. We hebben bassen van 105 kg, die neem je niet zomaar mee. Bovendien zegt de groep zich hebben verzekerd tegen diefstal en dergelijke. Nu is dit niet helemaal waar. Een van de ouders werkt bij een verzekeringskantoor, mocht er iets gebeuren willen ze zich gewoon op de een of andere manier hier insluizen. Ik zou niet weten hoe ze dit willen doen, maar bij diefstal of schade krijg ik mijn geld gewoon.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ...doorheen moeten. We hebben bassen van 105 kg, die neem je niet zomaar mee...



dan moet jij maar eens hier klikken
er verdwijnen deze dagen hele vrachtwagens met spullen. En met bassen van 105 kg heb je ook maar 2 man nodig. En voor het geld, slepen ze er wel mee.

trouwens, welke bassen zijn het als ze 105 KG wegen? 2x 18" ofzo?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> dan moet jij maar eens hier klikken
> er verdwijnen deze dagen hele vrachtwagens met spullen. En met bassen van 105 kg heb je ook maar 2 man nodig. En voor het geld, slepen ze er wel mee.
> 
> trouwens, welke bassen zijn het als ze 105 KG wegen? 2x 18" ofzo?



ojah!, weet het al. Je hebt een actieve set. Tja, die tillen ze wel even weg. :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> ojah!, weet het al. Je hebt een actieve set. Tja, die tillen ze wel even weg.



in je 1tje kun je daar een mooi nachtje mee bezig zijn :Smile: , maar met z'n 2en/3en is het zo gebeurt..... :EEK!:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zeker als je dan ook nog eens 2 hekken zult moeten trotseren voordat je bent " ontsnapt ". Ik zou er persoonlijk voor kiezen om de boel dan ergens te gaan halen waar de wagen langs de straat staat en je nog betere speakers kunt halen.
Het zal allemaal wel goed lopen! Dat is nou eenmaal bij carnaval. 3/4 of in mijn geval, 5 dagen geen zorgen aan het hoofd. Op de stress na dan..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## BigBenny

> Ik zou er persoonlijk voor kiezen om de boel dan ergens te gaan halen waar de wagen langs de straat staat en je nog betere speakers kunt halen.



toenvallig he jasper, worden die boxen van de wagen gehaald na iedere optocht. staat ook al eerder gepost voor dj-wojcik ( waar ik bij op de wagen sta )




> Wij zelf halen de installatie iedere dag eraf. Dit doen we omdat we tussen de optochten geen gesloten loods hebben.



 
groetjes Carlo

----------

